# Krampus - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and thanks to Universal we have a whole SLEW of clips to share with you today


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike. I don't want to read it just yet to avoid spoilers but I think I will do a blind buy on this one since you gave it 4 stars and there are quite a few favorable reviews for this title.


----------

